# Iltis replacement



## tempest (11 Nov 2003)

I know the Army has contracted for a replacement to the Iltis, and it will be german made. My question is this...Why did we not buy the Humvee which is cheaper and better vs the German vehicle?


----------



## McG (11 Nov 2003)

"better" is a matter of opinion.

We did not buy HMMVWs because Mercedes was the only company to bid on the LUVW replacment project.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Nov 2003)

Do a search on this topic and you will find more info than you know what to do with.


----------



## onecat (11 Nov 2003)

"Humvee which is cheaper and better vs the German vehicle"

First of all if you look into the G-wagn you‘ll find that its a very good vehicle, and in many ways its much better than the Humvee.  The Humvee is a gas pig and cost more in repairs.  They didn‘t bid in the Iltis replacement program, so I don‘t know if the unit price would be cheaper.  But I highly doubt.

The Mercedes G-wagon, had around for for 20 years.  I only wish the Government would buy more of them.


----------

